

On scaling from 40 visitors a day to 6 every second - jgrahamc
http://blitzbombcensusmaps.wordpress.com/2012/12/11/on-scaling-from-40-visitors-a-day-to-6-every-second/

======
tedchs
Summary: Our server was too small to handle our app's unexpected load; we then
sprinkled on magic Cloudflare sauce and it got better.

~~~
dsl
CloudFlare is the new wp-cache.

------
antr
Maybe Dan reads/answers this:

1\. Who hosts Bomb Sight / what kind of solution does the site use?

2\. When you say "we managed to squeeze a bit more capacity out of it" what
kind of numbers from pre-to-post "squeeze" are we talking about?

------
antihero
How badly does your app have to be coded that it can't handles six requests
per second? Are they not caching anything?

~~~
jgrahamc
It's not 6 requests per second, it's six visitors per second. The issue they
faced was that they had very few server resources (a 2 core VM from their
university) and the site serves a large amount of graphics in the form of map
tiles. In the first 24 hours they server about 2.7TB of data (or a continuous
250Mbps).

~~~
jimwalsh
This article lacks substance. Describe in detail what their setup was, what
tweaks they made. Just saying it got slow and they added Cloudflare just makes
it a bad article. Everyone knows a CDN can help. CDNs arent a magic bullet
though, and it would be nice to see the technical side of things that were
done.

------
nasalgoat
TL;DR - Get a CDN.

~~~
masukomi
correction: tl;dr get better developers. If your app can't support 6 visitors
per second without caching / cdn you're doing something very wrong.

